
The Work-from-Home Shift Shocked Companies–Now They’re Learning Its Lessons - yarapavan
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-work-from-home-shift-shocked-companiesnow-theyre-learning-its-lessons-11595649628
======
yarapavan
Lesson 1: Use the tech you have

Lesson 2: People crave contact

Lesson 3: The workday is changing

Lesson 4: To attract talent, you might need some new perks

Lesson 5: Take it slow

